# Biological warfare



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have ants........................little black sugar ants.......................thousand of them.


I know borax works, mixed with something sweet, I've used vinegar before, but anybody have any other ideas for the homemade stuff?
I want these little invaders to think I'm a genocidal maniac


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have heard these sugar ants smell through outside walls. No unsealed cereal, ect should be out. Make sure they arent going for any particular indoor plants, animal food and water dishes should be picked up.

anyway, they hate *windex* like grubs hate water. i sprayed along the garden window and moldings.

good luck


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

We do that, I require everything in my house to be clean and all messes cleaned up as soon as they are made ie. koolaid spill when pouring a glass---wiped up immediately with a soapy rag, crumbs cleaned and thrown in the trash, all cereal has always been in a Tupperware container since I was born  my mom did it and thats how I have always done it(works great too)

thanks for the windex thing I'll do that too, I'm on the way to WalGreens right now to get some Boric Acid and white vinegar, I already have the rest of the stuff for the mix. I have a insecticide sprayer here in the shed, and I'
m about to declare all out bio war on the little black crawling ( things)
Hopefully my mix will have a half life


----------

